# CBD and Dogs



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

"Discussions of CBD products, such as its pros and cons, will be permitted after much discussions with the mod team and even the board admins. However since it's still restricted in a few places no discussions on how or where to purchase the product will be permitted, and that would include links if a purchase could be made from that link."
========================================================================================================================

In keeping with the new GRF policy concerning CBD,^^^^; this is a new thread, that hopefully will be of assistance to those that desire information on CBD.

Our legal dispensarys in Nevada used to carry pet CBD oil, until the FDA_ "suggested" _that they cease. Since dispensarys only operate under state authority, and most everything related to Cannabis is still federally classified as illegal (schedule 1, same classification as heroin!);they complied, to keep the Federal government out of the industry.
The Cannabis industry controls in Nevada, were modeled after our gaming controls in order to maintain the state's rights that we enjoy today, in what are deemed to be federally illegal industrys.
It is the current stance of the FDA, DEA, that prevents the research that we so badly need; for both our pets and ourselves!

*SEE THE USA CANNABIS related PATENT at US Patent 6630507 – The US Government's Cannabis Patent as to possible reasons!*
It seems just a bit odd that the Government in the USA would patent certain medicinal uses of an illegal substance, with no medicinal value.

I had to purchase a human CBD oil, and use the human dosage (by weight) chart to treat my own dogs.
I always begin with less then indicated. *(LESS IS MORE WITH MOST THINGS CANNABIS).*
Great care and attention must be used to avoid any product that has >.03 % THC for a dog. Dogs have many more Cannabinoid receptors than humans, and react very negatively to THC then we do.

Here a FEW articles for those desiring a starting point of reference for CBD and your dog(s).

Disclaimer: I am NOT a VET or a Doctor. I only post from my own positive experience, with my own dogs, and from my own research.
ENJOY!

Articles can be viewed on the Forbes Magazine website (Cornell University research), The Huffington Post. (CBD oil for dogs pros and cons) and from the AKC (CBD oil for dogs).






Cannabis Oil for Dogs: Everything You Need to Know | PetMD


Have you thought about trying CBD for your dog’s pain, seizures, or anxiety? Here’s everything you need to know about CBD for dogs.



www.petmd.com


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Deleted by author


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Edited by author:

From Forbes.com:

*New Report Reveals Huge Market For CBD Pet Products *


The booming CBD market has spawned a very interesting subset within its category—pet products. Recently, Nielsen, the well-known measurement company and Headset, a provider of data and analytics for the legal cannabis industry, **redacted**that shows there's a huge market opportunity for CBD pet products. Among its most telling projection—hemp-based CBD products will make up 3 to 5% of all hemp CBD sales within the U.S. by 2025.

Other findings include:

*74% of CBD buyers have pets.

*Pet products have racked up over $9.4 million in sales at regulated adult-use cannabis retailers in California, Colorado, Nevada and Washington combined. This covers the period from the first quarter of 2018 through the third quarter of 2019.


*The average price per pound for CBD dog treats is twice the average dog treat.


*To date, 24% of pet owners use hemp-CBD either for themselves, their pet(s), or for both.

From: Life***** magazine: 

*Nearly 26% of American adults with dogs are using hemp-CBD products. Half already use hemp-CBD for their dog, while the other half only use it for themselves.

*name redacted*, offered incisive insight on the explosion of hemp-CBD in the pet space. "The perceived positive effects of cannabis and CBD have created new markets, reinvigorated traditional CPG categories and also fueled legalization efforts," said Scott in a public statement. "It's no surprise that cannabis and CBD are becoming a popular way to treat pets naturally, driving another exciting market category for cannabis while energizing the pet industry."

Scott's thoughts were echoed by Maria Lange, vice president of strategic initiatives at Nielsen. "Understanding the dynamics at play in the cannabis space and their impact on the pet industry is critical," said Lange in the press release announcing the study. "Despite open questions around regulations, hemp-CBD is exploding in the pet space. With Nielsen's and Headset's Pet Industry Green Paper, companies will gain a better understanding of the nuanced cannabis sector, its buyers, marketed packaging claims and the rapidly evolving product landscape to capitalize on emerging trends and opportunities."
===========================================================================
From Forbes.com
*Cornell University Research Could Help Hemp Entrepreneurs (And Make Dogs Feel Better) *


(updated August 2019) The Farm Bill that passed through the US Congress took industrial hemp (a cannabis cousin which contains very low amounts of the psychoactive ingredient THC) off the list of Schedule One drugs and opened up its production to entrepreneurs across a range of areas. Industrial hemp can produce fiber, fuel, grain, food oils and protein, and the cannabinoids (CBDs) it contains are being tested for medicinal uses.


Cornell University has been researching various aspects of hemp including how attractive its pollen is to honeybees (answer: very) and which pathogens attack it (answer: depends on the growing region, but be careful planting it in rotation with beans.) It is also researching medicinal uses.


Dr. Joe Wakshlag of Cornell University’s College of Veterinary Medicine tested CBD oil to see if it could help dogs who are experiencing pain from osteoarthritis. His results were published in Frontiers in Veterinary Science in July of 2018.


 



This was a double-blind placebo trial with dogs suffering from osteoarthritis and multi-joint pain. In a double-blind test, the veterinarian/owner does not know which patient is receiving the placebo and which is receiving the drug. That way they can record results without the bias of knowing which patients “should” be improving.


Sixteen dogs received CBD oil made from industrial hemp or placebo oil every twelve hours for four weeks. The animals themselves of course could not report their pain levels, so veterinary assessment and owner questionnaires were completed before the treatment and at weeks two and four weeks measuring the animals’ mobility and activity as an indicator of pain level. Blood tests were also performed at each visit.



The results were significant, according to the researchers with over 80% of the dogs taking the CBD oil showing “significant improvement in pain levels and quality of life” without discernible side-effects.


 

This canine patient participated in the Cornell University CBD oil research on pain relief and... [+]


*Redacted**t Sciences, a company in *redacted** that makes hemp makes hemp-based pet chews and oils for pets with arthritis and muscular issues funded the study. The anecdotal evidence that cannabinoids and hemp could relieve pain was compelling, but “largely unscientific,” said the company, so it sponsored the clinical trial.


One important note for pet owners who are considering hemp-based products for their animals is the difference between products. Even though all may accurately use the word “hemp” on the label, industrial hemp plants can contain different types and levels of cannabinoids and terpenes, so each product needs to be scientifically tested itself. The cannabinoids alone are a group of as many as 60 different compounds.


Dr. Larry Smart of Cornell University’s College of Agriculture and Life Sciences says the university hopes to expand its work by creating a long-term industrial hemp breeding program for research purposes."

==================================================================================
From from: Huffington Post:

"
*CBD Oil For Dogs: A Veterinarian Explains The Pros And Cons*
"from Yahoo Lifestyle"

CBD products for dogs – whether oil or in a treat – have been shown to anecdotally help with some issues like pain and anxiety.
CDB oil is everywhere, and seemingly in everything. You’ve probably heard someone mention CBD, especially if you live with a chronic condition like pain or anxiety, or if you follow Kim Kardashian, who had a relaxing CBD-themed baby shower to celebrate her fourth child with husband Kanye West.
As some states have begun to legalize both medical and recreational cannabis, the market has enjoyed an influx of readily available CBD, including CBD oil for dogs to treat pain, anxiety, to control seizures and more in the family dog.
Cannabidiol (CBD) is one of the many active compounds found in the Cannabis sativa plant. Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) is another active compound and the most well-known, due to its psychoactive properties — it’s the compound that gets you “high.”
But, much like the use of CBD in humans, not a lot is known about how CBD oil for dogs works – and if it actually works. According to the*_AKC..link redacted*_, there have been no formal studies in how it affects dogs, and our expert backed that up.

Advert. redacted

“Does it actually help with pain, or does it just make them not care? We don’t know, but they seem to be less reactive to low level pain stimuli, for example arthritis and things like that, when they take the product,” explains Mark *redacted*, MD, senior vice president and chief of veterinary staff at **redacted**Animal League America. “And certain anxieties, they seem less reactive to certain things.”
Essentially, CBD is non-psychoactive but has a number of the same medical benefits as THC. This means you can take advantage of the therapeutic benefits for your pet without being concerned they will have the “stoned” feeling that goes with THC – which obviously would be very upsetting for a dog.

“The psychotic ingredient in it that makes people high is not present at CBD oil, and they’re not entirely sure how the CBD, the Cannabidiol, actually works to do the things that they’re claiming that it does,” says Verdino. “We don’t know, but they seem to be less reactive to low level pain stimuli, so like arthritis and things like that, when they take the product. And certain anxieties, they seem less reactive to certain things.”
The doctor shared that he uses CBD for his own dog, a senior who gets jumpy in the evenings, and it seems to relax the animal.
“At night time when the lights are dimmed down, it’s dark out, they don’t see it well in the dark, and he gets a little spooked. And when I give him the CBD, he seems to just go to sleep.”
The question is, of course, how is it working. Verdino says, “So is it helping with the anxiety, or is it just making him drowsy? I don’t know, but it seems to help. So we have a symptom, and it helps with that symptom.”
Could there be risks? At the moment, we don’t know. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has not approved CBD for use in dogs (or humans) and has not issued dosing recommendations, and any medication or supplement carries the potential risk of reaction, so it’s important to try a small dose first and monitor how your dog reacts to it.
Verdino had some words of advice if you choose to give your dog CBD, saying, “I recommend people use a pet-specific product just so that they know that the concentration is appropriate, that there’s nothing else in it to... because look, this is a fairly unregulated industry.” Products include tinctures with a dropper that are easy to use to fill a pill pouch, such as *redacted*_https://elevateaccessories.com/blog/giving-cbd-oil-to-dogs/. There are also treats available like *redacted* redacted**_

And with good reason, as many human friendly CBD products are in gummy form. “There’s really nothing to prevent a CBD company from making it flavored with an artificial sweetener like Xylitol, which is toxic for animals. So I would definitely choose a veterinary-specific product, and I would choose one that seems to be from a more reputable manufacturer,” according to the doctor.
Bottom line? CBD products for dogs – whether oil or in a treat – have been shown to anecdotally help with some issues like pain and anxiety, but too few studies are available to conclusively say they will help. It’s best to talk with your vet about your dog’s specific issues and heed the doctor’s recommendations."
=============================================================================
From: Petmd.com:

"
*Cannabis Oil for Dogs: Everything You Need to Know*












Image via Victoria43/*redacted*

_By Aly Semigran _

In certain states across the country, medical marijuana is an option for people suffering from various ailments and seeking relief. Now, as research continues to emerge, pet parents and veterinarians alike are finding that medical cannabis can provide positive benefits for dogs as well.

Whether a dog has cancer, seizures, or anxiety, cannabis oil can serve as an alternative medication to help treat symptoms. Here’s everything pet parents need to know about cannabis oil for dogs.

*What Is Cannabis Oil?*

Cannabis oil is liquid derived from the marijuana plant. There are many ways to extract oil from the plant, including CO2 extraction, says Dr. Tim Shu, founder and CEO of a pet cannabis company in California called *redacted*
“The [marijuana] flower contains trichomes, which are glands that have essential oils,” Shu explains. Once the glands are separated from the plant, they can be formulated to find the ideal ratio of cannabinoids, he says.

Marijuana plants contain 80 different cannabinoids, Shu says, including THC (tetrahydrocannabinol, the psychoactive component) and CBD (cannabidiol, the medical component).

“When you use cannabinoids together, it’s more effective than separately,” Shu says of the “entourage effect” offered by cannabis. Hemp products, on their own, contain less than 0.3 percent THC.

Dr. Gary Richter, owner and medical director of *redacted**Veterinary Hospital in **redacted* California, points out that cannabis oil has no psychoactive effect on dogs when dosed properly. “Depending on the nature of the product, if it contains little or no THC, then the dog is not going to get high.”

*What Are the Benefits of Cannabis Oil for Dogs?*

Cannabis oil can be used to treat seizures, nausea, stress, anxiety, arthritis, back pain, symptoms of cancer, and gastrointestinal issues, among other health conditions in dogs.

Relief is provided as the cannabinoids in marijuana interact with the endocannabinoid system, Shu explains. “It’s a series of receptors that run throughout the body,” he says. “The cannabinoids interact with the receptors in the body and modulate things like pain, anxiety, and nausea.”

Unlike some traditional *commercial link redacted**, medical cannabis has no life-threatening side effects with proper dosage, Shu points out. “It doesn’t damage the kidney, liver, or GI tract. The dogs aren’t high or sedated.”

*What Are the Potential Risks of Cannabis Oil for Pets?*

Like any medications, overdosing can lead to potential risks for pets. “The most significant is THC toxicity, meaning, essentially, they are high,” Richter says. “Depending on how significantly a pet has been overdosed, the effects of that can be quite long-lasting, even days.” During these episodes, a pet may not be able to stand or eat. If you suspect an overdose, take your pet to the veterinarian immediately.

Life-threatening risks for dogs from medical cannabis are “exceedingly rare,” Richter says, adding that toxicity more often occurs when a pet has eaten a product that contains chocolate, coffee, or raisins. “Even if the THC toxicity is not excessive, they can sometimes have problems due to these other ingredients.” That said, ingestion of large amounts of marijuana has been fatal in a number of dogs, so preventing overdoses with medical cannabis is still extremely important, warns Dr. Jennifer Coates, a veterinary advisor with petMD.

Graham Quigley, owner and acupuncturist at the *redacted* Animal Clinic in *redacted* California, worries that as the popularity of alternative medicine increases, pet parents may buy into “overly ambitious claims about cannabis oil” from unreliable sources. Quigley stresses that cannabis oil is not a “cure-all.”

As with any medication, pet parents should consult their veterinarian first before treating their dog with cannabis oil.

*How Is Cannabis Oil Administered to Dogs?*

Though there are some topical treatments, cannabis oil is typically administered orally to dogs. It also can be used in conjunction with traditional medications and treatments. Emerging research suggests there can be “synergistic benefits” between marijuana and traditional medications, Richter says. “There are few, if any, known significant drug interactions that you really need to be concerned about.”

Again, the correct dosage is imperative. “As is the case with any medication, success has everything to do with dosing,” Richter says. “If you dose pets properly, then they are going to get the positive effect that you’re looking for while not having any psychoactive side effects.”

But herein lies a problem. The research needed to determine the correct dosage for CBD oil in dogs simply hasn’t been done yet, Coates says. And, to make matters worse, FDA testing has shown that many CBD products contain little if any CBD, she adds. The best option available to pet parents at this time is to talk to a veterinarian who has experience with pets being treated with cannabis oil about proper dosage and reputable manufacturers, Coates says.

*Where Can Pet Owners Get Cannabis Oil for Their Dogs?*

Obtaining medical cannabis for your pet all depends on where you live and your state’s marijuana laws.

“In California, to legally purchase marijuana, you must have a medical cannabis card, which a person would get from their doctor,” Richter says. “There is no legal mechanism by which I, as a veterinarian, can provide a medical cannabis card for a pet.”

Pet parents who want to give their dog cannabis oil should speak to their veterinarian. From there, pet parents who have a medical marijuana card can visit a reputable dispensary and purchase the product that best meets their pet’s needs.

Pet parents who live in regions where medical marijuana is not available can also consider hemp products, which have lower doses of THC.

****Items were redacted by the author , to hopefully comply with the new GRF CBD discussion guidelines *


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Since the government stance on CBD and pets prevents studies on same- it is irresponsible to use it on pets imo. The same idjits who hate on the much studied flea and tick meds, for example, are all in on giving this to their animals. Because something is 'natural' it is not necessarily safe. And creating these tinctures, oils, etc are chemical processes that might be problematic as well.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Oils and tinctures created in most State approved settings use NO chemicals for extraction!
It is up to the purchaser to insure that they get a 100% proper product, from a quality source, like an approved dispensary!

Edit: IMO..BHO, or butane hash oil, is dangerous....but that is ONLY my own opinion, not based on fact.

The purest form of extraction currently (next to heat and pressure) is Super Critical CO2.
These CBD products are always tested for anything out of the ordinary in state licensed laboratories. In Nevada..everything from seed to product is tracked and regulated..
The base "carrier" is either MCT (coconut oil) or food grade glycerin. Alcohol tinctures are a very different animal and are never suggested for dogs..OR THIS HUMAN!

No one says that anyone should or should not use anything.....but the forum has permitted the discussion..FOR ALL TO MAKE UP THEIR OWN MINDS, after reviewing the pros and cons.

What is irresponsible is the posting of ill informed information with no sources or credentials, IMO


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Jeff, there is no evidence CBD is safe for an animal to consume. That's the bottom line. When there are no studies it is just foolish to have a pet ingest drugs. That's not ill informed info- it's stated in your own post- the government disallows studies on pets.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Since the government stance on CBD and pets prevents studies on same- it is irresponsible to use it on pets imo. The same idjits who hate on the much studied flea and tick meds, for example, are all in on giving this to their animals. Because something is 'natural' it is not necessarily safe. And creating these tinctures, oils, etc are chemical processes that might be problematic as well.


I agree. Avocado is poison to birds, toxic for dogs are things like grapes, raisin 10 fold over a regular grape, onion, garlic, chocolate and I free things I am not thinking of currently. All is safe for people. All but the chocolate is natural and not man made but none are safe to give dogs.

It's no different if people aren't going to feed a dog a food that is deemed a risk for DCM by the FDA, not sure why you would be so free nilly willy with CBD when there's a warning of potential issues.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Out dated, and mis-information meant to instill fear, is un-acceptable; although quite pervasive in this day and age..and attempting to disseminate the same is even worse!
The minority on this issue has become quite vocal, since the tide of public opinion has turned. Since the FDA will not permit LEGAL research (except under their own roof, for their own PATENT on Cannabis use in Medicine); the people and vets are unfortunately are on their own!

People have become wise to this when faced with the prospect of illnesses, when conventional medicine has failed. Having experienced this myself....I will say that I was not prepared to die 10 yrs ago before my Cannabis treatments, and my own dog was given an additional 6 months of great life, after treating her

*The bottom line is AGAIN..we all get to make our own decisions for ourselves and our dogs, in a modern world.
If people with dogs were not interested in CBD..these CBD threads wouldn't get the number of reads that they do....both members and lurkers.*
=========================================


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I agree. Avocado is poison to birds, toxic for dogs are things like grapes, raisin 10 fold over a regular grape, onion, garlic, chocolate and I free things I am not thinking of currently. All is safe for people. All but the chocolate is natural and not man made but none are safe to give dogs.
> 
> It's no different if people aren't going to feed a dog a food that is deemed a risk for DCM by the FDA, not sure why you would be so free nilly willy with CBD when there's a warning of potential issues.


Birds can’t eat avocados? I try to find at least one thing to be grateful for every day and discuss it at the dinner table. (I make my kids do the same.) Tonight, I am definitely telling them that I am thankful not to be a bird.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

GoldenDude said:


> Birds can’t eat avocados? I try to find at least one thing to be grateful for every day and discuss it at the dinner table. (I make my kids do the same.) Tonight, I am definitely telling them that I am thankful not to be a bird.


LOL.......I too love Avocados!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

GoldenDude said:


> Birds can’t eat avocados? I try to find at least one thing to be grateful for every day and discuss it at the dinner table. (I make my kids do the same.) Tonight, I am definitely telling them that I am thankful not to be a bird.


LoL yeah no guac during the Superbowl for birds


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been treating two of my senior dog's arthritis (one is almost 12 yrs. the other is 12 1/2 yrs.) with CBD oil for over two years, the other senior (10 yrs.) has been on it for over a year, with no negative side effects. Blood work is done every six months, nothing has changed, nothing concerning to my vet has cropped up. My vet's assessment - it is working for them, keep doing what you are doing. It has improved their quality of life - given them increased mobility, helped to reduce the anxiety/stress of living with the condition, and quite literally, has put a new 'bounce' in their step. 

Why I chose to use CBD oil instead of the 'standard' treatment (Metacam - meloxicam) for inflammation and pain management, for their age related issues, was because, quite frankly the KNOWN potential side effects of NSAIDs, especially with long term use as it would be used with a condition such as arthritis, are down right scary. 









The #1 Rated CBD Oil and Treats For Dogs | Honest Paws


Honest Paws offers premium CBD products for pets. Our CBD is organic, non-GMO, soy-free, and lab-tested by a third party to ensure the best quality.




www.honestpaws.com













Get the Facts about Pain Relievers for Pets


Nonsteroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs )




www.fda.gov





Gabapentin is often prescribed 'off label' (not FDA approved for canine use) for chronic pain and not without it's potential for negative side effects. 









Gabapentin For Dogs: Uses, Dosage, And Side Effects - DogTime


Gabapentin can be used for dogs as a treatment for seizures or chronic pain by amplifying the effects of other medications. It may also be known by the brand name Neurontin. Here's what you should know.




dogtime.com





Gabapentin incapacitated my dog, rendered her lethargic and wobbly and barely able to walk.

As with any medication that we may give to our dogs, I would encourage each pet parent to keep an open mind, do their own research, talk with their vet, weigh the pros and cons, and decide for themselves whether they feel comfortable giving it or not.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

As a reminder and to clarify a few things-









Discussions/posts about CBD


Discussions of CBD products, such as its pros and cons, will be permitted after much discussions with the mod team and even the board admins. However since it's still restricted in a few places NO discussions on how or where to purchase the product will be permitted, and that would include links...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com







> *Discussions of CBD products, such as its pros and cons, will be permitted* after much discussions with the mod team and even the board admins. *However since it's still restricted in a few places NO discussions on how or where to purchase the product will be permitted, and that would include links if a purchase could be made from that link. *




The Forum Rules still apply to ALL posts including this topic. 









GRF Board Rules & Registration Agreement


General information about posts/thread and account on GRF This general information statement is to make all members of Golden Retriever Forum aware that we do not delete posts or threads (unless it is unwanted commercial advertising = "Spam"). Please think before you post as anything you post...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





*You may discuss the Pros and Cons of using CBD.......


Use reputable sites to obtain information-

Please do your research regarding your State's Law regarding CBD products, visit your State's.gov site. 

Visit the FDA's site for information regarding the use of CBD products in both humans and animals.

Be sure to consult your Veterinarian before using any suggested/recommended product or treatment method recommended here on the Forum. It is not intended to replace the advice of a licensed Veternarian. *


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I agree with the above..excluding using information provided by the FDA.
The FDA has exaggerated the cons by using examples of mice that were given extremely high doses of CBD..Anything, including Liquor and NSIDs would become toxic to the liver..

It is also quite clear that calling Cannabis "highly Addictive" and classifying it as a schedule 1 drug (like heroin), is a total fabrication without any known facts (real studies) to back it up. 

The FDA also has a conflict of interest as noted by their patent, and will not allow research by outside parties in the US. That research is currently being carried out by Big Pharma in abroad to avoid the FDA entirely..until they go for formal approval.
===============================================================
From: Forbes Magazine:



Sep 12, 2019, 03:57pm

*Exclusive: One Of The Largest Pharma Companies In The World Has Made A Big Move In Cannabis *




Pictures redacted













Cannabis Under Magnifier
*redacted*
According to information procured exclusively ahead of a formal announcement Friday, a subsidiary of NYSE-traded giant *Redacted* Pharmaceuticals has signed a deal with medical cannabis company *redacted* to distribute its GMP products to pharma customers, including hospitals, health maintenance organizations (HMOs) and all pharmacies in Israel.


It should be noted that, almost by any measure, from market cap to revenue,*redacted* is one of the largest pharma companies in the world, and considered to be the biggest generic drug manufacturer in the globe. Needless to say, this is a _big_ deal.


*redacted*****


As per the agreement, *redacted** subsidiary **redacted*, will not only distribute *redacted* products in Israel, but also seek to “provide logistics capability for exporting *redacted* products to countries that support regulations for the sale and distribution of cannabis products for medical use,” as soon as local regulations allow for it, *redacted*, a subsidiary of publicly traded company *redacted*, explained.


*‘A Complete Supporting Platform’*

**redacted* CEO Aviad Bossi commented the agreement allows the companies to pair a “well-established pharmaceutical distribution network” with a “high quality medical cannabis industry presence and market leaders. 

Adding to these notes, *redacted* Chairman Ehud Barak, _former prime minister of Israel,_ said, “Our agreement with *redacted* company in distributing medical products, creates a complete supporting platform for supplying **redacted**GMP products to any location in Israel and for countries with similar regulations… Through its **redacted--partnership, **redacted**as aligned itself with one of the most prominent pharmaceutical companies in the world, for the distribution of cannabis-based medical treatments to countries that recognize the value of these medicines for people in need.”


The initial agreement will span for three years, but a term to automatically extend it for two-year periods at a time is included in the deal.

*Big Pharma, Baby Steps*

While this is not the first deal between a big pharma company and a cannabis-related business, it is among the couple notable ones to date – pharma is being careful with its approach to marijuana, hemp, CBD and related industries.











Cannabis Getting Bigger

*redacted*
The other big deal announced to date: a development and distribution deal between *redacted**and **redacted*.


*redacted*& *redacted* has also been getting its feet wet in the proverbial canna-pond. Back in 2017, the company’s incubator, *redacted* @ Toronto, admitted a cannabinoid biotech research company for the first time ever.


Beyond specific deals, a few big pharma companies have registered cannabinoid-related clinical trials in the U.S. and Canada. Among leaders in terms of registered trials are *redacted x3 companyes**. As for cannabis-related patents in the U.S., *_redacted_ stands out as a front-runner.


*See Also: redacted***


As the cannabis industry advances, we’ll likely see more and more big pharma companies ink deals with cannabis firms, or even make their own forays into the space, experts often argue. It’s just a matter of time. But one thing is clear: the movement has started, and it looks irreversible.


_Author’s note: _Interestingly enough, *redacted* seems to have been eyeing the cannabis market for quite a while. Back in 2016, the pharma behemoth had agreed to distribute a medical marijuana inhaler in Israel. However, it took more than two-and-a-half years for the device to clear all hurdles for launch, finally hitting the market in June of 2019. While the deal originally seemed to be an ancillary one, meaning*_redacted*_ would not be dealing with actual cannabis – but only devices instead, it now looks like the company is also distributing the pre-loaded, cannabis-containing cartridges the _redacted_ inhaler uses.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> I agree with the above..excluding using information provided by the FDA.
> The FDA has exaggerated the cons by using examples of mice that were given extremely high doses of CBD..Anything, including Liquor and NSIDs would become toxic to the liver..


You may or may not agree with the information on the FDA's site-however, it is the governing body regarding food and drugs in the US. I am obligated to make sure members are aware of the information on the FDA's website. 

And as a reminder, _*the pros and cons of the usage of CBD products. *_


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

SOOOO exclude the FDA because it advocates against your agenda for using it!? Got it, just listen to whatever pushes your agenda I guess and the FDA is a crack pot gov organization, check! So much for reading and making your own choice.

Nothing you do or say has anything to do with your stance of you're not pushing anything and read and make your own choice. If that were true, once you made your post with a 1000 word essay and links and everything just let it go and "let people read and make their choice"


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You may or may not agree with the information on the FDA's site-however, it is the governing body regarding food and drugs in the US.
> 
> And as a reminder, _*the pros and cons of the usage of CBD products. *_


I posted the FDA's position in order to point out the fallacy of their position regarding CBD and Cannabis (which is the species name that includes the CBD cannabinoids + others.)

My posting of the Forbes articles illustrates the financial motivation that is hindering independent research into CBD for dogs and us. As I mentioned..I fell victim to an FDA approved medicine..namely Celebrex!

It is our right to make decisions on our health (and our pets) , whether the FDA concurs or not, assuming that those decisions are in compliance with State regulations and laws regarding CBD etc.

Since most vets (and some MDs) are prohibited from even discussing anything CBD related, adults are left to do their own research. HOWEVER..I always recommend that people ask their vets first,or their MD.

When I inquired about CBD etc from my old skool pain management doctor; he was honest and said that he had no idea. After 10 yrs of agony, I was lucky to escape the opioid epidemic (thankfully) He is interested in my condition and gladly signs for my bi-annual MMJ card, so that I can purchase CBD oil for my dogs. (which I am unable to make myself) from legal dispensarys throughout Nevada. For dogs, the imperative is: <0.3% THC in their CBD oil, The legal CBD distributors have access to labs that test for that, and pesticides, chemicals etc. to keep everyone safe.

Currently those decisions are left to the States to decide, similar to Gambling which is illegal federally, but allowed to exist under State Laws.

The biggest problem that I see is the huge influx of poor quality CBD oil via mail order, gas stations etc., and the inflated miracle claims made by some companies..

I suggest that if a CBD product claims miracles; it's time to run for the door and buy something else.
IMO..NO purchases of a CBD product should be made anywhere except a known licensed establishment. (like a dispensary that is properly licensed)


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Here are a few videos about CBD and dogs.
Caveat..always ask your vet and use your own research on CBD or any other Cannabis product; so that you can make an informed decision, with whatever data is currently available.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

A few more CBD and Dogs videos, as requested......











This is a anxiety issue video with CBD oil as a treatment


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Another source with similar information


From: cbddoghealth
Reformated to eliminate hyperlinks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CBD For Dogs vs. Prescription Drugs
September 24, 2018

"Dog parents want to keep their pups as healthy and happy as any other member of the family. We spend hundreds to thousands per year on vet bills, specialty food and whatever else they need so they can live their best lives too.
Part of keeping your pets happy and healthy is to evaluate the treatment options available when your pet is suffering. Just like in the human healthcare world, overprescribing expensive, sometimes dangerous pharmaceuticals has become a serious issue in veterinary care. Even the FDA acknowledges that adverse reactions and medication errors are a problem in veterinary medicine, and can even pose risk to the human members of your family as well.

Veterinary prescriptions can be both risky and costly. Some dog parents are fortunate to have pet insurance to help handle some of those costs. But, even with that financial assistance, pet parents still don’t get the peace of mind knowing that the pills are doing any good or at the very least not causing further problems.
Many of us have switched to naturopathy to treat an array of common ailments, to avoid the cost and unknown side effects of prescription drugs. Arnica for aches, turmeric to fight inflammation, ginger for indigestion–these are just a few examples of tried and true natural remedies for some of the more prevalent health issues, which are also common in pets.

You may have heard buzz around CBD oil as an alternative to prescription drugs to treat a variety of health issues in humans, but did you know your furry friend can benefit from CBD oil in many of the same ways? CBD oil extracted from the hemp plant, contains compounds that support the immune, nervous and endocannabinoid systems in the body. You can learn more about the endocannbinoid system and how CBD oil works at *Redacted***
Humans have used medical cannabis and cannabinoid derivatives to treat and prevent issues from pain to nausea to migraines to stress and anxiety. CBD oil, which does not contain the intoxicant THC, has seen a major spike in use as both a treatment and a supplement, as it has indications for prevention of inflammation and even cancer. And, importantly, the naturally occurring ingredients used in CBD oil products are safely absorbed into the body, avoiding the potential risks of side effects, adverse reactions and further injury.

The evidence of successful use of CBD oil for human health is mounting. Market research firm *redacted** Group released a **redacted* in August 2017 of 2400 users of medical cannabis website *redacted*, showing that 42 percent of respondents claiming they had given up pharmaceutical drugs in favor of cannabis products. 80 percent stated that they consume CBD in some form at least once a week and 41 percent use it every day.
Much like doctors for humans, veterinarians are bombarded with marketing and incentives encouraging them to prescribe the latest pharmaceuticals. The fact that many people have replaced their prescriptions with CBD might be making the pharma companies nervous enough to push their product even more heavily in the veterinary space.

It’s important to advocate for your pet the same way you would for yourself and your human family members. Since our dogs can’t verbally tell us how they’re feeling, natural remedies like CBD oil can help ease any worries you might have about side effects or secondary conditions, while giving you confidence in the efficacy of the treatment.
Many of the proven benefits of CBD in humans can be extended to dogs as well, in fact, dogs can benefit from CBD even more than humans because they have more receptors in their endocannabinoid system. CBD contains compounds that interact naturally with dogs’ immune and nervous systems. It also contains essential fatty acids that dogs need in their diets to help them recover from illnesses and to prevent diseases.

Therapeutic hemp CBD oil for dogs can minimize canine anxiety, reduce harmful bacteria, treat hot spots and skin problems, ease pain, reduce seizures, promote heart health, heal autoimmune diseases and even halt cancerous tumor growth. Importantly, CBD oil does not require a prescription and the cost is roughly on par with typical over-the-counter medications, so you can give your dogs the care they need without breaking the bank."


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

_Refre_sh ?563


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ultimately it matters not a whit whether you agree or not with the mod's standpoint on the FDA> they are in charge. And in real life, the FDA is also in charge.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

*Happily the FDA is NOT in charge of anything CBD in NEVADA and THE MAJORITY of the other states via states rights, concerning CBD etc. *

I post the results of my own research and experiences in this thread. Since no one posting negative thoughts about CBD, has shown* ANY experiences or research (outside of the few misleading FDA statements) to back up that negativity; there is no credence to those negative posts. *

Scare tactics are not what this is about.
ie: CBD gets our dogs stoned, which is debunked rubbish at best, meant to frighten!

The utter hypocrisy of the FDA is clearly shown by the patent(s) currently held by the USA with regard to CBD as a medical treatment. To accept this type of baloney would set a very dangerous precedent in the modern world of today.



https://patents.google.com/patent/US6630507B1/en





https://www.uspto.gov/sites/default/files/documents/Exam%20Guide%201-19.pdf




Calling other people's opinions stupid (CBD or otherwise, without supporting proof) are not what this is thread all about. It's all about POTENTIAL POSITIVE alternatives for our dogs, and not about censorship!

*I and a few others, have shared our positive experience with our dogs, but to date, there have been zero negative experiences with CBD posted on GRF, that I am aware of. ALL EXPERIENCES, both positive and negative should be presented for people trying to decide whether to try CBD for their dogs or not.*


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

This is a prime example of why the internet is dangerous for certain individuals and why people should be licensed to use it. People who have no idea what they are talking about or have an agenda right these articles with no background in understanding of what's really going on thinking they know what experts or governing bodies know. Other people read it and it takes them down a rabbit hole of misconceptions. Those readers are then locked into to one thought and everything/everyone else is wrong and be ****** or can't think for themselves to see it their way. Sounds like a Fox News viewer honestly.

I ran out of popcorn, gonna make more before this show is over!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

"*I and a few others, have shared our positive experience with our dogs, but to date, there have been zero negative experiences with CBD posted on GRF, that I am aware of. ALL EXPERIENCES, both positive and negative should be presented for people trying to decide whether to try CBD for their dogs or not.* "

So this is one breed, and most people likely don't even know this is available for their dogs so the exposure is likely almost nil. How many breeds are there? and not all have a resource/venue like this for their breeds and the GRF doesn't have a huge user based compared to the number of households that have a Golden. Also, Mutts, there are really no venues like this either. so you're going to take a sample size of what .00001% of dog owners on this site as the reason there have been no side effects?

I need more popcorn in a hurry!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

The information and videos that I posted are of numerous breeds., not just Goldens, Border Collies, Aussies etc.
Goldens are still classified as dogs.

The few attempts to derail this thread, that is meant to allow people to think for themselves, and make informed decisions concerning treating their OWN dogs, without being intimidated by ill informed and misleading non-information, is simply unacceptable by any stretch.

Anything positive or negative ( Factual or experience wise with examples, not opinions meant to mislead others.) concerning CBD and ANY dog is surely welcome, and was never discouraged.

One needing a license to be on the internet??????????
YIKES!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

For me- I don't have positive or negative experiences to post re CBD because there is no way I would give to my dogs. I suspect I am not alone. Until it has testing- which the FDA is in charge of- and years of anecdotal experiences behind it, I suspect no one else will use it either unless they are desperate and fall into the hole you have dug.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Honestly, I am not trying to derail it. I just wonder why you say you want people to think for themselves and do their own research when you obviously have an agenda to push this on people. And when there are things like the FDA which know 1000 fold more than you do, you tell people to ignore it because it is going against what you are PUSHING on people. If you had no agenda you wouldn't be making 1000 word posts with link after link every other post.

I am beginning to think you are in this business, growing or selling. The only reason I can think of that you push this so hard.

"One needing a license to be on the internet??????????
YIKES!"

This was obviously in jest/sarcasm


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

PEOPLE HAVE THE RIGHT TO CHOOSE FOR THEMSELVES......AFTER VIEWING WHATEVER INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE.
It is NO ONE's business to tell them not to or to attempt to instill fear in those that try.
People DO NOT have the right to attempt to influence anyone with their lack of knowledge, on CBD or otherwise.

*Perhaps the reason that there has been no adverse news about people treating their dogs with CBD is because there isn't any!! *

The worst that I have been able to locate, was that CBD did nothing to help a particular dog, but nothing to indicate damage of any kind.

The only way that some people will get a reality check, is to watch what happens abroad in countries with progressive governments, that don't stifle research (currently like Israel), where US drug companies have the green light to proceed with CBD testing, and distribution.

As it stands..people that think CBD should be illegal still are VERY MUCH in the MINORITY!, as are the few states that still ban it for medicinal use. No one is trying to change those minds!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Some more information that basically says the same things as sources above..NO ADVERSE effects from CBD with dogs treated with a normal dose..ANYTHING overdone will have negative reactions, and it is up to us as responsible owners to dose properly, as with any other pet medicine!
===================================================================================
From Sitstay:
"
* CBD for Dogs: A Vet Explains the Pros and Cons*













In the past few years, CBD products have been gaining popularity in both people and animals.*redacted**and other **redacted*_ products have been studied to determine their effects on people and animals. The studies show that CBD for dogs and other **redacted* *_ products are beneficial.
* What is CBD for dogs?*
Cannabidiol or CBD is found in *Encyclopedia Britannica article redacted **. Unlike what many people believe CBD does not contain THC. THC is the compound found in *redacted**responsible for the euphoric state. In recent years CBD has been explored for potential medical uses with success in both human and**redacted*.
* Is CBD safe for dogs?*
CBD oil is very *AKC link redacted*. Many dogs show improvement with their condition after taking CBD for a few weeks. Many people have reported that using CBD for dogs or cat has significantly reduced or eliminated pain from arthritis or helped with seizures and other neurological problems.
* Benefits of using CBD for dogs*
Colorado State University Veterinary School has published studies showing the benefits of CBD oil in reducing pain associated with osteoarthritis. The information that we have regarding the use of cannabis in veterinary medicine has come from recent studies done on laboratory rodents (mice, rats, and guinea pigs). Studied on laboratory animals has shown benefits for disorders of the cardiovascular system, cancer, pain, disorders of the respiratory system, or metabolic disorders. There has been very little published studied on cannabis in dogs and cats. Most of the studies in companion and large animal medicine are on the toxic levels, effects, and treatment rather than therapeutic applications. Currently, some of the most frequent studies of cannabis in veterinary medicine are for the treatment of *redacted* glaucoma _redacted,_ pain, skin disorders, and cancer.
Cannabis has been shown to have a wide variety of beneficial effects on the body in laboratory and companion animals. Most cannabis has psychotropic properties, which can cause behavior effects in animals and can become addictive. However, many other medications have these same effects and are used for medical purposes today because the benefits are much greater than the side effects. Pet owners have reported the successful use of CBD with their pets for both large and small animals. Studies are being performed to prove the benefits of cannabis in animals as well as products being produced that limit the THC content to help decrease the potential for toxicity.








* Symptoms treated by CBD for Dogs*
There are many different problems that CBD products can help treat, such as:

*Anxiety:* CBD has been shown to help *hyperlink redacted* Many people will use CBD around thunderstorms or fireworks. CBD products will help keep your dog calm
*Arthritis:*One of the primary uses of CBD is for pain and inflammation associated with arthritis. Colorado State Veterinary School has published studies on the effects of CBD in arthritic patients. The study showed that CBD does help decrease the pain and inflammation associated with this disease.
*Cancer:*CBD may help decrease the size of your pet's tumor. Also, if your pet is undergoing chemotherapy and feels nauseated, CBD products can help reduce nausea and even help increase their appetites.
*Seizures:* A recent study has shown that CBD products can help decrease the number of seizures that your dog has. In the study, 89 percent of dogs who took CBD products saw a decrease in the number of seizures. CBD products are suitable for those dogs who do not respond to traditional medication or who cannot take conventional medicines due to the side effects or other diseases.
*Skin disorders*: CBD has been shown to help repair a healthy _Skin Barrier_. When this barrier is disrupted, *hyperlink redacted* bacteria, and yeast are allowed to invade the skin causing all the skin disease that we see. CBD will help repair this layer and help your pet to feel much better.
* Potential risks and side effects of CBD for dogs*
There are studies published that show that CBD given to dog over a long period of time at very high dosages have little to no side effects. Some of the dogs taking the medication long term did show a slight increase in a liver enzyme (ALT). While most other medications used to treat dogs can have a large list of unwanted side effects. This makes CBD a great option, especially for those pets with chronic pain or other medical conditions that prevent them from taking traditional medications.

* Types of CBD products for dogs*
There are many different types of CBD products for dogs. These are the typical type of products that contain CBD:

*Oil & Tinctures:* CBC oils are an effortless way to give your dog CBD. The oils can be mixed in their food, a delicious treat, or dropped directly into their mouths. Some dogs do not like the taste of oils, so combining them with something yummy helps with palatability. Now many oils are made with flavors to mask the unappealing taste.
* Capsules:* CBD oil can be put in a capsule. This makes it easy to hide in a treat to give your dog.
*Treats:* Most CBD companies also make treats infused with CBD. This is an excellent option for those picky dogs.
Advertising removed per the forum rules.




* CBD for Dogs: Choosing the Right Products*

There are many things that you need to consider when buying CBD products. Make sure that your CBD products are organic and do not contain other preservatives. When looking at a company, make sure that they produce high quality and pure CBD. Also, make sure that you are getting your products from a reputable source. Most companies have their products tested by 3rd parties to show the exact makeup of that batch. Make sure the company that you chose is selling good quality products.
CBD products are great to give to your dog for many different reasons. If your dog is suffering from a disease, talk to your veterinarian about trying CBD for your dog. These products have shown so many beneficial properties that it is a great supplement to give to your dog.


----------



## GRF Mod Team (Aug 18, 2010)

This thread is being closed due to rule violations.


----------

